# When will my Spoo be infertile for sure?



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

Charlotte went into heat March 21 (Day 1) and stopped bleeding on Day 18 or Day 19 (April 8). How many days should I keep her on a leash? She so much wants to run and play with her sister, Daisy, but I dont want to take any chances of Charlotte getting pregnant. Our yard is not fenced in. The weather is nicer and "Girls just wanna have FUN!"

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My girls tend to bleed for 28-30 days and by the time we have zero bleeding at all for a few days (no color or spotting on a pad overnight) I feel comfortable that they are truly out. I also happen to know that my girls tend to ovulate around day 14-18 so by day 30+, I know we are pretty safely moving out of estrus.

To be safe, you could wait another week. Especially since you don't have history on when in her cycle she ovulates. Or you could get a microscope and run a smear and see if she's in diestrus.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

CharismaticMillie said:


> My girls tend to bleed for 28-30 days and by the time we have zero bleeding at all for a few days (no color or spotting on a pad overnight) I feel comfortable that they are truly out. I also happen to know that my girls tend to ovulate around day 14-18 so by day 30+, I know we are pretty safely moving out of estrus.
> 
> To be safe, you could wait another week. Especially since you don't have history on when in her cycle she ovulates. Or you could get a microscope and run a smear and see if she's in diestrus.


This is my first experience and Charlotte's first experience going into heat. Charlotte is 14 months old, so neither one of us knows what to expect! Thank you for all of your advice. We will wait until Day 30. Sigh. It's been a long month!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

To be sure, I would wait another week, but if she has a really good recall and there are no loose, entire male dogs in your neighbourhood the risk would be very low now. Once her most fertile days are past she won't be interested in mating. I find my two females play mounting games for few days which tells me when I need to take maximum precautions - once they stop playing I can relax a little, although I continue to be careful until a few days after the discharge ends.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

fjm said:


> To be sure, I would wait another week, but if she has a really good recall and there are no loose, entire male dogs in your neighbourhood the risk would be very low now. Once her most fertile days are past she won't be interested in mating. I find my two females play mounting games for few days which tells me when I need to take maximum precautions - once they stop playing I can relax a little, although I continue to be careful until a few days after the discharge ends.


In our neighborhood, dogs typically are always on a leash. We have one acre lots. But on Tuesday, I found a large, fresh poop in our front yard, near the house, which I KNOW was not Daisy's nor Charlotte's. That said, I think it pays to be cautious!! Thank you for your advice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

